# Les 2000 posts de Calamitintin!



## Missrapunzel

Bravo pour tes 2000 posts Calamitintin!!  

N'empêche, depuis tes 1000 posts, tu auras mis le temps... J'espère (et je suis sûre que je ne suis pas la seule!) que tu mettras moins de 22 mois pour le prochain millier!


----------



## itka

Mais comment, Cal ? Avec tout ce que tu fais, tu as trouvé le temps d'écrire 2000 posts ?  Tu fais des heures supp' ! Et moi, qui n'en fais pas le quart, je n'ai pas le temps de te composer un long poème, ni celui de te créer une œuvre d'art, ni même de farfouiller dans Glou-glou pour t'offrir... des fleurs, parce que les chocolats, c'est périssable, et puis les fleurs sentent si bon !

Je te réserve tout ça pour tes 3000. D'accord ? 

En attendant le cœur y est et je te souhaite pour ton postiversaire de trouver une belle maison avec un jardin pour un chat et un chien, un garage pour 1 voiture et 2 vélos, une cave d'au moins 2 m de haut (hum, non, ça, c'est pour Ploup, mais s'il a sa cave, toi, tu auras la paix !) et un grand soleil brillant sur tout ça !
Mes meilleures Bisettes !


----------



## sokol

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2.000er, Calamitintin!*)

*) Inzwischen kann ich sogar deinen Nick schon schreiben. 

Félicitations! Et voici mon cadeau: la langue abominable selon Mark Twain.


----------



## Ploupinet

Eh bah dis donc, déjà 2000, alors qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça tu pleurais parce que je te dépassais ! 
Mais je reste beau joueur, et salue 2000 fois cette ascension fulgurante vers le soleil !  Hihihi

Et pis le reste je te le dirai en vrai d'abord


----------



## Calamitintin

Merci Miss Rapunzel !!! Je reconnais que j'ai pas fait très fort. Mais Mai 2007 ça correspond au moment où j'ai récupéré mon Ploupinet, alors forcément j'ai beaucoup moins posté ! 

D'accord Itka, j'attends les 3000, tu as 4 ou 5 ans pour te préparer  !

Sokol, das ist ein toller Text!!! Er hat vollkommen Recht, ich bin einverstanden mit seinen Vorschlägen!  Ich habe viel gelacht, und bedauere nur, dass jeder einzige Deutscher/Deutschsprechender ihn nicht gelesen hat! 

Ploup, j'en connais un qui va se faire plouper sec ce soir...

Merci à tous ! (sauf à Ploup )


----------



## Topsie

Glückwunschen!
Congratulations!
Félicitations!
(Just so you get the message!)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

La voilà pépère
À son double millier
Arrivée sans s'presser
Sur double véhère.
Ô Calamitintin !
Combien de foreros
Combien de débilos
Ont repondu matin
Que des daubes épaisses ?
Si tu te lèves tôt
Tu concoctes presto
Une bonne bouillabaisse (*) ! 


(*) c'est un compliment de ma part, hein ! Pis c'était pas facile à placer !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_2000 posts pour Calamitintin,
Qui se lève de bon matin
Au son du réveille-matin,
Se connecte à Vbulletin,
Pour nous concocter un festin,
Quand notre cerveau est éteint,
Et sans y perdre son latin,
À l'intention du menu fretin
Mais aussi du gratin
Sans oublier le plaisantin
Et quelques rares crétins,
Nous dévoile son butin.
Point besoin de cadratin
Pour y puiser son picotin;
Et sans plus de potin
Se finit ce double-huitain.


***Congratulations !!!***

_(Pour gratin, plaisantin et crétins, j'ai quelques idées )​


----------



## Calamitintin

Danke schön, thanks, and merci Topsie ! 

Karineuh, je sais pas faireuh la bouillabaisseuh, et em plusseuh, le Ploupeuh, il aimeuh pas ! 

Punky, ton "double-huitain"
m'a fait du bien
à lire le matin ! 

Merci à toutes les trois !


----------

